# Spring migration



## JimmyZ

What's everybody seeing? Couple weeks ago seen some swans on the maumee river, which I usually don't see. Lot and lots of mallards on the river. Way more than I ever saw during the season. Few rafts of bluebills on the river as well.


----------



## BuckeyeZac

In Columbus I saw flocks in the hundreds of mallards on Friday night. Mixed in were pintails and wigeons. The most common duck I'm seeing right now is hooded mergansers. My friend spotted 5 wood ducks on Thursday.

Bluebills, redheads, ringnecks, black ducks are also in the area. 

Seen very few shovelers, canvasbacks. I saw 6 banded geese feeding on the bank of a pond the other day.


----------



## JimmyZ

That black duck with a band is almost torture. I love black ducks. So cool looking. Nice pics


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Here's a couple more blackies for ya Jimmy..


----------



## firstflight111

I have seen more white geese his year then any


----------



## ErieRider

Guys i am just curious. I dont birdwatch or bird hunt. However i have seen many canada geese this year esp. in the last few weeks. Is this common this time of year or early??

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111

JimmyZ said:


> That black duck with a band is almost torture. I love black ducks. So cool looking. Nice pics


here's some from this year 
















i have lots more black ducks just have to find them


----------



## BuckeyeZac

ErieRider said:


> Guys i am just curious. I dont birdwatch or bird hunt. However i have seen many canada geese this year esp. in the last few weeks. Is this common this time of year or early??
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would say its common this time of year.


----------



## JimmyZ

Nice pics. Those blacks are cool. I usually harvest only one a year. Actually got 2 this year.  . 

Headed out by Lake Erie today, full of divers, lot of red heads. My brother seen a few cans on the river today. Spring migration is cool, no hunting pressure on the ducks and can see them act a lot more normal.


----------



## firstflight111

JimmyZ said:


> Nice pics. Those blacks are cool. I usually harvest only one a year. Actually got 2 this year.  .
> 
> Headed out by Lake Erie today, full of divers, lot of red heads. My brother seen a few cans on the river today. Spring migration is cool, no hunting pressure on the ducks and can see them act a lot more normal.


well if you ever want to shoot some let me know i have 4 great black duck holes .


----------



## ringmuskie9

I second the spring migration... I have been seeing a lot more divers lately


----------



## dsoy28

Fifty to a hundred swans mixed in with the couple thousand honkers and mallards in a stubble field in Huron, haven't been hunting all that long but its a first for me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quick draw mcgraw 15

birds are setting records in our area right now. wish they were still shootable


----------



## BuckeyeZac

dsoy28 said:


> Fifty to a hundred swans mixed in with the couple thousand honkers and mallards in a stubble field in Huron, haven't been hunting all that long but its a first for me.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That has to be quite a sight!


----------



## JimmyZ

Might have to take you up on that next year. Thanks.


----------



## JimmyZ

I seen the canvasbacks on the river today. Cool for sure. I remember when I first started hunting couldn't shoot them at all, never even seen one till a few seasons ago. Hope they keep making a comeback.


----------



## firstflight111

JimmyZ said:


> I seen the canvasbacks on the river today. Cool for sure. I remember when I first started hunting couldn't shoot them at all, never even seen one till a few seasons ago. Hope they keep making a comeback.


we get them here when they are out of season every year


----------



## firstflight111

JimmyZ said:


> Might have to take you up on that next year. Thanks.


when ever i go about every day


----------



## JimmyZ

My friend shot one can. early in the season. It was his fault. I told him that bird was a scout lol. I had a few skirt me during the season. Almost had a few swim into the dekes too. But no luck.


----------



## firstflight111

JimmyZ said:


> My friend shot one can. early in the season. It was his fault. I told him that bird was a scout lol. I had a few skirt me during the season. Almost had a few swim into the dekes too. But no luck.


the picture of me holding that big black duck was from the first day of duck season this year. first duck of the season . he landed in the decoys 15 mins before shooting time i can't beleve he sat there for all that time .kinda of odd i never shot a black duck there in 20 years of hunting that spot .


----------



## JimmyZ

What a 1st duck of season. Mine are almost always teal. Opening day in MI, I shot 2 teal, 2 woodies, 2 mallards for an opener limit. My cousin bailed on me. I made sure he knew he woulda had no problem getting his 6 too.

I seen more blacks this year than before. One I was hunting solo and he thought my spread was the best thing in the world, screamed right in. Other times they circle, circle, circle, only to land way out. I usually have a 10-12 black decoys in the spread. That seems to help. For those that don't use black ducks, you should. They are by far the most visible in a spread of puddle ducks.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

All I have to say is... all of these duckies around are really making me angry


----------



## firstflight111

JimmyZ said:


> What a 1st duck of season. Mine are almost always teal. Opening day in MI, I shot 2 teal, 2 woodies, 2 mallards for an opener limit. My cousin bailed on me. I made sure he knew he woulda had no problem getting his 6 too.
> 
> I seen more blacks this year than before. One I was hunting solo and he thought my spread was the best thing in the world, screamed right in. Other times they circle, circle, circle, only to land way out. I usually have a 10-12 black decoys in the spread. That seems to help. For those that don't use black ducks, you should. They are by far the most visible in a spread of puddle ducks.


well really if you have a white ducks in you spread it works well i sanded 3 down and painted them white it helps on big lakes and in the swamps .. i always have blacks in me decoys i love me some black ducks .


----------

